# BUG: Recording, not posting?



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

Sometimes scheduled timers are missing in my recorded timers list. Checking the schedule shows that the programs were recorded, they just don't post to the DVR list. Sometimes I've even witnessed a show being recorded myself (red light glowing, and all), and during the airing, it shows as a recording in process on the DVR list, but once the show is over, it's not there anymore. I thought the error was due to the hard drive being too full, but even after maintaining the DVR list by constantly deleting old shows and leaving plenty of room, the unit still performs this error.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

I've seen this once too. I manually started a recording, but it never showed up in the recordings list.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I had that problem a couple times back in the summer, but not regularly. In every instance I had that problem I had scheduled the recording via a search. When I browsed the guide and then selected the show to record this did not happen. This did NOThappen for EVERY recording I setup via search, just a couple, and I haven't seen this happen for me since August - September timeframe.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I had this happen a few times. The only common element in each case was that TV1 had been left tuned to an OTA (running in Dual mode).


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

For a second time now, a manual recording is lost.

As before, I manually started a recording, it appeared to be recording, and stopped at the end of the recording. When I go to find it in the recordings list, it does not appear anywhere.


----------



## ckinninger (Jul 23, 2005)

MrC said:


> For a second time now, a manual recording is lost.
> 
> As before, I manually started a recording, it appeared to be recording, and stopped at the end of the recording. When I go to find it in the recordings list, it does not appear anywhere.


i have a 942 that won't record. if i hit record while watching a show it will start with the red light on the front of the receiver. however, when i hit the info button on the remote the red dot is not there to show it's recording. then afterwards if i look in the recorded shows nothing is there.

when i try to add a timer in the guide it does some kind of search but suddenly bounces me out to the live program i was watching before i entered the guide.

looks like i i have to return this if you guys don't have a great idea.

thanks,

ck


----------



## jbjsm (May 15, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I had this happen a few times. The only common element in each case was that TV1 had been left tuned to an OTA (running in Dual mode).


Have the same experience with my 942 in dual mode. If I leave TV1 tuned to an OTA channel, the timers fire but do not get posted to the DVR. Dish is aware of the problem but says it won't be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## BobCalkin (Aug 23, 2005)

Dr. Collect said:


> Sometimes scheduled timers are missing in my recorded timers list. Checking the schedule shows that the programs were recorded, they just don't post to the DVR list. Sometimes I've even witnessed a show being recorded myself (red light glowing, and all), and during the airing, it shows as a recording in process on the DVR list, but once the show is over, it's not there anymore. I thought the error was due to the hard drive being too full, but even after maintaining the DVR list by constantly deleting old shows and leaving plenty of room, the unit still performs this error.


This has happened to me 4 times in the last week  . I have had the receiver for 6 months and this is the first time "this" has happened. I thought it was an OTA issue but yesterday it failed to record a non OTA source. As with the above the menu shows that all shows were recorded but are not posted on the menu. I am going to call Dish today. Having had TIVO and a Comcast Motorola DVR I am really getting sick of Dish's buggy DVR. I enjoy the picture quality on Dish but this is getting annoying :nono2: I wonder what the chances of getting them to exchange the 942 for a 622 are


----------

